# Overstone House - Oct 2011



## Priority 7 (Oct 22, 2011)

I know there have been a fair few reports on this site recently however here is my take and indeed a little bit more of its history.

The original estate was acquired in 1832 by Lewis Loyd (Samuels Father)for the princely sum of £117,000. On his fathers death in 1858 it passed to Samuel.Overstone House replaced the earlier dwelling Overstone Hall and was built for the banker Samuel Loyd in 1862, who was to become Lord Overstone for his services to finance. It was his wife who was keen to ensure they lived in a property that emulated with their status and as such her husband decided to rebuild the original hall on a far grander scale. His choice to appoint the unknown architect William Milford Teulon (brother of the more famous Gothic revivalist Samuel Sanders Teulon) was to prove a major error in judgement and led to the creation of one of the most contemptible houses created in the Victorian era.According to The Builder of 1862, was:

"a mixture of Elizabethan and Renaissance features". 

Even Lord Overstone, who was noted for his taste in the arts, hated the House and refused to live in it after it was built, preferring to stay with his daughter at Lockinge in Berkshire. Sadly his wife died before the building was completed.
Harriet Sarah Loyd, later to become Lady Wantage, inherited the estate when her father passed away 1883 and used regularly during the winter hunting season until her husband death in 1901. 
The house was then leased out successively to a Field Marshall, Lord Grenville, and then to the Australian shipping magnate Malcolm McEacharn and his wife who regularly entertained in lavish style. On the death of Lady Wantage, most of the estate was sold off to its tenant and farmer, however the Mansion plus 70 acres was sold for £9000 to Sir Philip Stott, the architect. He bequethed its use to the Conservative and Unionist Party for use as a college in 1923. He was later to condemnthe scheme as 'an abject failure' and eventually sold the property to the Charlotte Masons Schools Company in July 1929 for conversion to a girls' Public School under the guidance of Henrietta Franklin, who herself daughter of Samuel Montagu, another eminent Victorian Banker. The School occupied the Main House, Carriage block and stables and farm buildings for fifty years until July 1979 when the financial imperatives of maintaining a crumbling Victorian estate became too much. The estate was sold as a single lot by tender to speculators for £701.000, who later sold the House and 70 acres to the New Testament Church of God for £100 000 in 1980.
A fire in 2001 believed to have started in an upstairs dorm, sometimes referred to as the gallery by the students of the girls school, lasting approximately 12 hours destroyed all of the striking features including the parque flooring and the beautiful stair case.
Anyway on with the pictures. 

























































Thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 23, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## King Al (Oct 23, 2011)

The iron work above the door in pic 9 is great, good stuff P7


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 23, 2011)

I went to get some pics of the front but noticed that the front is currently occupied and decided to leave it for now, when I am next in the area I may see if they mind me taking a look more closely at the inside of this poor old site


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 23, 2011)

Fabulous pics, P7. I love that iron work too...one of the prettiest I've ever seen. Cheers.


----------

